# Overnighting on National Trust Properties.



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 7, 2011)

For information copied from MotorhomeFun



> Hi All,
> 
> In the many kind welcome messages I had when I joined this site, the idea / issue of over-nighting on National Trust land was raised several times. I promised I would escalate this and thought I would start a new thread to keep you up to date.
> 
> ...



He followed up with 



> William is heading up the Outdoor Nation Campaign and has has said he will contact properties asking about facilities.
> 
> We have over 300 houses & gardens, 700 miles of coastline and many 'outdoors' properties. I'm sure you'll appreciate, in order for us to collate this information will take time and I felt that the experiences of the members on this forum make help us kick-start the list, allowing us to get the information as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...




Looks like a good idea and a way forward to me.

John


----------



## Fleming (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe the NT should also look abroad what its sister organisations on the continent are doing about MH'rs staying overnight on their property :
eg. The Germans did open, a few years ago, nearly ALL its parkings of nature reserves for MH'rs (1 requirement: they should be self supporting). And very few compaints since.(personal note: one Bavarian warden said: "_we like MH'rs to overnight here; it surely takes the burden of poachers off our shoulders..."_)
idem dito for their Swedish and Norwegian counterparts.
GB must get rid of the old fashioned frown to get 'us' mixed up with gypsies and road-scummers


----------



## Firefox (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolutely got to agree with Fleming here.

We need a sea change in approach.

If a vehicle is self contained with only tyres in contact with the road then that should be allowed to stay in that place for (say) 48 hours in any fortnight.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 8, 2011)

I for one would be happy to join the NT if it entitled me to park overnight ...


----------



## Samson (Jan 8, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> I for one would be happy to join the NT if it entitled me to park overnight ...


 
And me too.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 8, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Absolutely got to agree with Fleming here.
> 
> We need a sea change in approach.
> 
> If a vehicle is self contained with only tyres in contact with the road then that should be allowed to stay in that place for (say) 48 hours in any fortnight.



48 hours is the rule now in Spain, with certain reservations for markets and fiestas.  There is no return rule however.

In France it is 7 days.

If anything at all is put outside of the vehicle it becomes camping.

John


----------



## AndyC (Jan 8, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Absolutely got to agree with Fleming here.
> 
> We need a sea change in approach.
> 
> If a vehicle is self contained with only tyres in contact with the road then that should be allowed to stay in that place for (say) 48 hours in any fortnight.


In the UK we are hamstrung by The Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act. Organisations, like the NT, cannot officially allow motorhomes to stay overnight for more than a very limited period.

The Act needs to be amended but I imagine that would be well down the list of priorities for HMG, and unfortunately here in the UK we don't have a strong representative body to put forward the views of motorhome users. 

AndyC


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 8, 2011)

I have stayed on quite a few NT sites and never had a problem we love them,but we also members and would not be without our trust tickets.You are also helping to keep lovely old properties alive for not a lot of money,we have had loads of trips and holidays out in our hymer and base a lot of our time visiting these places.I would personally love to see these places allow us to stay at them,but i also would only like to see them allow members to stay.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 8, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> I would personally love to see these places allow us to stay at them,but i also would only like to see them allow members to stay.


 
I think that's the key point - if NT were to consider this, it has the potential to boost their membership and their revenue.

It also gives them control over the situation - I don't think a parking 'free for all' helps anyone.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 8, 2011)

What are you saying  A parking free for all would help me for starters! 

I'm very much in favour of parking free for alls; we've got hung up as a nation over parking. Everyone is trying to screw us for a little bit extra now. Even those forest car parks which used to be free are trying to sting you for £3 a day parking.

The National Trust is absolutely rolling in it. They get large donations of land and cash every year. Go into a National Trust tea room and it's fall of people called Mr and Mrs Fouwkes-Smythe shelling out £5 each for a cup of tea and a scone with a little bit of jam on it.

They've got absolutely wads of cash to spare. They could well afford to offer some free overnight parking for motorhomes. Considering they are a supposed charity and got donated the land for free they owe it to the people, if they are worthy of their name.


----------



## John H (Jan 8, 2011)

Firefox said:


> What are you saying  A parking free for all would help me for starters!
> 
> I'm very much in favour of parking free for alls; we've got hung up as a nation over parking. Everyone is trying to screw us for a little bit extra now. Even those forest car parks which used to be free are trying to sting you for £3 a day parking.
> 
> ...


 
This is just the kind of revolutionary nonsense that is ruining this wonderful country of ours (cue "Jerusalem" in the background, faintly at first but rising to a crescendo by the end of the paragraph). Where would we be if Wellington had taken that attitude - or Kitchener - or even dear old Winnie? Would we have won the war - or even the World Cup - if we had allowed people to park willy-nilly and without sufficient cash for a scone? If you want that kind of communist nonsense then I suggest you take yourself off across the Channel. Here in Britain we will only continue to be Great as long as we continue to squeeze the prolls until the pips squeak. I certainly wouldn't allow any servant of mine to park his bicycle for free on any of my estates. Yours sincerely, Justin Fortecue Horatio Fouwkes-Smythe (the third).


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 8, 2011)

Here in Britain we will only continue to be Great as long as we continue to squeeze the prolls until the pips squeak. I certainly wouldn't allow any servant of mine to park his bicycle for free on any of my estates. Yours sincerely, Justin Fortecue Horatio Fouwkes-Smythe (the third). 



Britain,Great i dont think so the opening of doors to all and sundry put paid to that long ago,along with privatisation,getting rid of all british industry and thieving ******* politicians and now as the country has always done the poor and inpoverished bloke is the poor sod suffering whilst bailing the country out of debt.Is it any wonder i am desperate to leave the rat race,hang on to your hat John im coming to the sunshine where you are.

And as for you Foxy you are talking utter poppycock,you will find that the expensive run cafeterias are not run by the NT but private buisness and at any rate as we always check out the prices you are on a differing planet to the rest of us,5 quid id like to know where? .We always take our own food and drink and always check to see how much we have saved.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 8, 2011)

@ Mr Fouwkes-Smythe. Worthy of the readers reply section in the Daily Fail, sir 

@Coolasluck. And who do you think the private business pay rental to? The National Trust are not short of a few pennies, believe me. Free parking for motorhomes would cost them nothing.


----------



## John H (Jan 8, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> Britain,Great i dont think so the opening of doors to all and sundry put paid to that long ago,along with privatisation,getting rid of all british industry and thieving ******* politicians and now as the country has always done the poor and inpoverished bloke is the poor sod suffering whilst bailing the country out of debt.Is it any wonder i am desperate to leave the rat race,hang on to your hat John im coming to the sunshine where you are.


 
You won't like it here - its too hot.


----------



## John H (Jan 8, 2011)

Firefox said:


> @ Mr Fouwkes-Smythe. Worthy of the readers reply section in the Daily Fail, sir


 
I don't read newspapers - just own them. By the way, the correct form of address is "My Lord" not sir. Justin etc etc (the third)


----------



## Tbear (Jan 8, 2011)

Never really thought about joining the NT. Not worth it for the once in five year trip to one of their places but if we could park overnight I'd sure as hell give it a go for a year.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 8, 2011)

Firefox said:


> What are you saying  A parking free for all would help me for starters!
> 
> I'm very much in favour of parking free for alls; we've got hung up as a nation over parking. Everyone is trying to screw us for a little bit extra now. Even those forest car parks which used to be free are trying to sting you for £3 a day parking.
> 
> ...


 
My point about NT membership was based on the premise that they (NT) as an organisation are unlikely to relax their attitude towards overnight (motorhome) parking unless they gain something tangible - increased subscriptions.

The parking areas that they control are in effect privately owned, albeit by a charity, and to expect them to allow uncontrolled overnight parking is unrealistic I believe.

Paying an annual membership to them and gaining access to quality parking, whilst supporting the NT's objectives, seems perfectly reasonable to me.

Many on this forum, I expect, belong to the Caravan Club and/or the C&CC, and probably do so to gain access to their various categories of campsite.

I don't see that there's any fundamental difference.


----------



## guyd (Jan 8, 2011)

As someone who lives within a NT estate - but not on a NT house (like a tiny island of sanity inside a land of madness) - they arnt very popular in rural areas - the money is all spent on the top end posh houses near London, which bring in the most money - none is spent here in the rural areas... they are almost universally detested within the estate.


----------



## maingate (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope this comes off. A few extra stopovers will come in handy.

I do not know much about the NT. I know they were upset when I nicked those Rembrandts from that stately home.

£5 for tea and a scone. Now that is criminal.


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 9, 2011)

*NT*

Having had a NT mooring for many years, they are the most expensive rip-off merchants around. A Charity of convenience, only the elites run the organisation not normal peasants and they get their excitment out of messing people about. It is doubtful you get anything from them unless there are something in it for them!
Many of their estates, parks or forests in the south that I know of have height barriers in to prevent us entering them!
You have more chance finding the odd spots on the NT areas they have not placed barriers, there are plenty about!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 9, 2011)

,





> Many on this forum, I expect, belong to the Caravan Club and/or the C&CC, and probably do so to gain access to their various categories of campsite.
> 
> I don't see that there's any fundamental difference.


You don't see the difference 

Allow me to enlighten you 

I belong to the Caravan Club. It's a commercial organisation who offer services such as toilets, preparation areas, lighting, electric hookups, waste disposal, warden security, and hard standing. All  of which services I am on occasion willing to pay for.

The National Trust is a charity. It gets land donated for free, it gets huge donations, lots of volunteers, and is supposed to have the philanthropic aim of presenting the land for the public to enjoy, allowing free access etc. It was founded by philanthropists no less.

Instead they operate a rip-off culture and delight in putting in height barriers and other access restrictions. They get land donated for free and try to charge people to use it. It is now run by a bunch of elitists who have no regard for the average users and the charitable status is a sham. For example the car park on the hill at Devil's Dyke which was free for a 100 years, they are now trying to charge people £2.00 a day to use.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not saying that the NT is perfect in the way it's run.

I am not a member so I can't comment.

But I feel that being antagonistic towards the NT certainly won't make them sympathetic towards our cause ...


----------



## guyd (Jan 9, 2011)

The local car park to us is now pay-and-display - I have no idea if theres any restrictions. Bizzarely, there is a trianlge / square right outside the car park, with NO yellow lines - so now everyone just parks blocking up the triangle area, annoying the residents.

They are also blocking off the 'road' / track to the beach - claiming issues with kids. This has been open to the public for well over 100 years - in fact - the local council used the marsh behind the beach as a dump  in the 50's. I dont want to say much, on an open forum, but to give a hint, there are people who suggest the block wont be there long.... All in the name of profit.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 9, 2011)

Firefox said:


> ,You don't see the difference
> 
> Allow me to enlighten you
> 
> ...


 





In the last 3 years we have been in the NT we have never had any issues with height barriers and  we have visited a lot , the car parks are all free as long as u are a member,i dont have a problem with that,why not charge fo folk to park on NT  land who are not members .The cost is 70 quid for the two of us and we certainly get our use out of our cards.The trust has a lot of lovely houses and gardens for you to spend the day at and we have been to a great many.Although the trust has these properties they cannot sell them off as they are ran for the populous and also are protected from land grabbing goverment to develop to build old phogies homes on..Its a charity we get a lot of pleasure from and get something in return we are happy,unlike a lot of the so called buisnesses that are dressed up as charities.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Apr 27, 2011)

Let us not be bamboozled by the misnomer " charity ". It is simply legal means of putting the profits back in the business without having them taxed. There is no charitable or altruisitc intent in the running of the business. After all, Eton College is a " charity ".
The National Trust is run by the great and the good, so that the common man may have the opportunity, at a charge, to gawp at the wealth and the lifestyle of the great and the good. Private stately homes do the same, but they are the ones whose owners have not yet gone bust.
Peasants will of course remain peasants, as the gap between rich and poor continues to grow. The stately homes of today are glass and aluminium rather than gilded rococco, and may well be seen as future acquisitions for the National Trust.


----------



## Ste (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a thought, I'm new to MHing, but I've been on the canals for 20 years (Leeds/Liverpool at mo). British Waterways have simple systems in place from 24hr moorings upwards to 2 week moorings. Basically the further away from an amenity the longer you can stay. And generally you can stay at any one place (away from your registered berth) on the BW system for up to 2 weeks before moving where its not signposted otherwise. Although we do pay BW to use the canals (like car tax). Would it be so hard for someone as large as NT/NTS to implement something similar? Maybe not for upto 2 weeks, but you get the idea.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Apr 27, 2011)

*N.T. Membership*

You can join the N.T. through Quidco and get 30% back. A yearly membership for a couple comes down to about £42 by annual direct debit (which you can cancel after the first deduction). Well worth it for long tours round the U.K.

Mr B.


----------



## Pollik (Apr 28, 2011)

guyd said:


> The local car park to us is now pay-and-display...All in the name of profit.


 
As you say, money.  But also people in the town hall need to find inventive ways to pursue their careers.  Few years ago, in Hereford, we had a ridiculous one way installed.  It was universally hated, Tescos even offered to pay the cost of putting it back the way it was.  Many months later, it is reversed.

Imagine the CV of the instigator - "was instrumental in implementing an overhaul of the town centre resulting in the installation of centre-wide one way system"

The CV of the remover - ""was instrumental in removing a recently installed centre-wide one way system which slowed traffic flow and increased congestion and was strongly opposed by local businesses"

Win-win situation for two people.


----------



## guyd (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry - forgot to say that the car park (and roads) are all within NT land - on Exmoor, not council - but your point is valid.


----------

